# What is the best catfish reel?



## catfishhunterjames

Just look to buy some new reel I have 3 abu and 2 are 6500c3, but just wondering if their still the best or is their a new good reel?


----------



## ajangsta04

I own the ambassadeur record it's an amazing reel. Granted I haven't caught a monster yet, but it casts and feels real good and they're good looking reels.


----------



## fishdealer04

I have never had a problem with Abu's they get the job done and the quality has always been great for me. I use the Abu 7000's


----------



## predator86

I love my C3's I have the 5500 6500 & 7000's. All for different applications but all work great.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I really like the shimano tr 200 reels. They are kinda in between a 6500 and 7000 as far as size. Ive got them on my 3 grandt rods. and Ive really started to like the Penn 210s. they seem to cast a little easier than a 209 if you will be casting your baits. 

Of course the Abu 7000 is one of the best catfish reels on the market, especially if you can get ahold of the olders ones. the only thing I dont like about the Abu's is that they go back into gear so easily. and If you are fishing off the bank and not using rod holders, it is very easy to have your reel get clicked over back into gear and you not realize it.


----------



## JimmyMac

I've always been a big fan of Ambassadeur reels, the 6500's are solid reels, especially with the new carbon matrix drags. I've had dozens of Ambassadeurs over the years and never had to replace anything except drag washers. I'm not to fond of the newer "7000's" as they are now made in China, while the 6500 size and smaller are all still made in Sweden. Since the 7000's have been made in China, I noticed they just aren't the same quality they once were. Still decent reels, but 7000's used to be much more than decent. 

My most recent catfishing reel purchase has me seriously impressed, the most impressed I've been over a reel in a long long time. The Omoto wavecaster 7000csm, got mine from bottomdwellerstackle.com. These things are tanks, with 22lbs of drag, designed by a guy who worked on the Abu 7000's and varies other reel companies over the years. They are smooth as silk, cast a country mile and are way more affordable than a good 7000 abu. 


























Right now Dave at bottomdwellerstackle, has them on sale for $75 though I don't think many are left. I just payed $104 for mine three weeks ago, at the price I paid I feel I got my moneys worth no doubt, but 75 is a steal.


----------



## saugeye56

Penn 310 GTI


----------



## sherman51

as i have trouble casting baitcasting reels i prefer shimano baitrunner spinning reels. just another option. i think these are the best spinning reels for cats, or any other type bait fishing. good luck.
sherman


----------



## Joey209

Abu Garcia 7000 big game hsn(wide spool) The older gold one that they dont make anymore. I got a fantastic deal on a refurbished one a month ago.

I am pretty much strictly abu 7000s now. Ive used a lot of different reels for big catfish and they just flatout out perform everthing for what I am doin.


----------



## coyote69

Gave up on Abu's years ago and sold or gave away all my 6500's and 7000's , they are OK , but certainly NOT the best levelwids on the market , they are just the more affordable which makes them more popular.

Now I strickly use Shimano Calcutta 700's in the older CT models and the newer "B" and TE models. These are the best level wind reels on the market.

Abu 6500's or Shimano 400's are good channel cat reels , but never use them for flatheads on the rivers.


----------



## Catfish John

hey Joey do you have any info in where i could find one of those 7000 big with the wide spool bought one few yrs back at bps and cant find another one... absolutely love it...


----------



## Fisherman123

i have a penn 320 gti its a good reel. im not great at casting bait casters though still need to get the hang of it lol


----------



## Joey209

Catfish John said:


> hey Joey do you have any info in where i could find one of those 7000 big with the wide spool bought one few yrs back at bps and cant find another one... absolutely love it...


I found mine on ebay


----------



## bigcatjoe

catfish connection has a few different 7000 size abus at different prices, the cheaper one is 90 or 100 bucks. Solid reel so far..


----------



## LeeWoolery

For big cats, my favorite outfit is the Shimano Calcutta 700b with 80# Power Pro and Tackle Industries one-piece graphite, 9 foot XXH muskie rod with a medium heavy tip rated for 80-150 # line and 8-36oz. lure weight.










The Abu Garcia Pro Rocket 7000 series is also great for big fish but that reel is now made in China and doesn't feel as tight as the older Swedish-made models.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=68465&stc=1&d=1357778339

I still use a 20 year old Abu-Garcia 7000 made in Sweden.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=68464&stc=1&d=1357778339

For smaller rivers and channel cats, the Abu Garcia 6500 CL Big Game Reel is hard to beat.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=68468&stc=1&d=1357779656

The Shimano Baitrunner is the best spinning reel on the market for big cats...the adjustable bait clicker is great different size baits, current or conditions where catfish may be wary of line tension.


----------

